# Last minute, on again ... off again plan comes together



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Talked to Todd "GOV", as well as Tim "Rodbender" about possibly fishin on Sat., if brother Rich didn't need my assistance. 

Fri. morn Rich calls, & it's on for Sat. Then Fri 9:00 PM he calls with more bad reports, and scratches the trip. 

Had told Todd to keep in touch to help each other on Sat morning, and about 9:15 he calls with "where you at". 

I tell him "at the house", and he says "You've got to be kidding me. We've caught 6, about 3 miles W of Green. When can you be here?"

So he kindly agrees to runs in to pick me up at Catawba.

While driving up, I call Rich and tell him what's going on, and he decides to go play by himself, rather than wait on me because he has made plans for the evening. 

On the way up Rich calls to report 1st fish 8-1/4, and 20 minures later ... 2nd fish 9-1/2. It's now 12:45.

Todd, Spanky and I get lines in around 1:20.... they now have 7 and have thrown a smaller fish back. I get bit before I get the 3rd rod in the lake, Reef Runner Pink Lemonaide 65' back @ 1.7mph. A football 27" fish that weighs over 9#s. And the fun begins.

Rich calls, and says he just got a big fish at 75' back, keep comin North.

We catch a few singles, then a double, then hit a triple. While we are all standing at the transom with fish on. Rich runs past on his way in with 6. 

We end with an other double, twin 24"ers, and I looked at my phone....it was 3:15. 

We finished with all lures (Reef Runners), from 60 - 75' back, but in the morning they had caught 3 on Reef Runners 25 & 30' back, and 1 on a Rip Stick 106' back. So the fish were high early and went down later. Kinda reverse of the norm.

Colors were Pink Lenonaide, Blueberry Muffin, Burnt Muffin, Chartruse wonderbread, Cranberry Crusher & Pink Panties on bare naked.

Speed was from 1.5 - 1.8 and they seemed to want a smidge more speed later in the day.

Rich's speed was 1.6 knots or 1.76 mph, and his colors were Pink Lemonaide, White Hot Tiger w/blue back.

Lures with pink,chartruse, blue either white based or bare nakeds would all have worked, I'm sure. There's a ton of options. 

The good fall fishing has started. Let's hope the weather man is in an agreeable mood.

Good luck and be safe.

PS. Jolly Rogers for supper w/ left overs for this morning. PERFECT ENDING


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Jim,
thanks for the detailed report. We did really well at A can thanks to a buddy calling me. I don't think I've ever fished west of the Islands this time of year. Odd how they fired up there and not Huron. I'm assuming these might be the "resident" fish and not the migrators?
Our program was all deep Husky jerks back 30 to 70 and magic speed was 1.2 Color didn't seem to matter. We had several doubles.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Mike, The fish we where on where definately east smelt eating wide body heavy weights, with shoulders. 

I think the fish got pushed north and skirted Huron. I'm hearing that there are plenty of fish out North of Kelleys but the water is dirty. 

This was the best I've ever done west of the islands in Nov.

Guys at the cleaning house said there were fish caught close in at Marblehead earlier in the week. Years back we used jig in that area this time of year. Assume that to be good info.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

jim talked to a couple other guys, said they nailed them by the cans


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

da-animal, Just depends on where you want to launch from....I guess.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

As a follow-up: Todd & Spanky had lines set before sunup this morning, and had their 12 by 10:00. Lake was building and at 2-4s when they came in. 

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

I know it's early but would it be worth the drive from cleveland next weekend. Will they still be around green?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Most likely. They were actually a couple miles N of that, but for sure they'd be somewhere between there & C can.

Good luck.


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comeback. If the weather holds gonna make the run


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Jim - what ramp would you use to get to Green/C Can? Excuse the ignorance - never fished there before. I might try there mid-week if the weather cooperates.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Catawaba state park


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the come-back! Right now weather for Wed & Thurs is looking good. I will post if we go.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

We fished north of Kelley's Island shoal for a bit yesterday morning. The fish are packed tight in there but the water is still a tad dirty (still the best water we saw coming out of Sandusky). We pulled one fish at 70 back on a Lights Out Reef Runner. Speed was 1.2 knots. 

It sounded like the guys east off Huron were picking at some fish. I heard blue dolphin with some fish and it sounded like most programs that were working were in that 60-75 ft back range. Most people off Huron said the marks were simply unreal but from those satellite images last week that water has to be dirty. We ran to what appeared to be the cleanest water east of PIB and it was still questionable.


I'm supposed to be leaving for West Virginia next Saturday to rifle hunt Thanksgiving week but if the wind forecast holds I may have to make a change of plans. The forecast looks great and our fall bite may finally be here!! These reports are definitely encouraging.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Great reports!! looking good for thurs and fri.. 

No in line weights just straight off planer boards ....right??


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Right. Fish were marking around 15' down.


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I'm hoping to get my first taste of fall Erie fishing next weekend. Posts like this really help.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

we fished around that same area as you did jim.we had a good time today got 13 fish. hope my brother will post the pics later had fun took mom out again she reeled in about six had one come unbuttoned at the boat nice fish all and all great day on the lake .KPI


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Sunday was a great day west of Green and Rattle. Took 12 nice fish on Reef Runners from 50-70 back no weight and had the pleasure of fishing on a 56' Viking today... WOW!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> Sunday was a great day west of Green and Rattle. Took 12 nice fish on Reef Runners from 50-70 back no weight and had the pleasure of fishing on a 56' Viking today... WOW!


HOLY MOLY steve!! how slow could they get that beast? 10' bags or trolling valves?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim. Like your trip mine and KPI's was a team effort. We had contact with pearleyes and boatnut on saturday and had a few reports to go on. Being in the derby we really wanted to hit huron for a possible derby fish. However based on reports and the modis we decided for the known rather than unknown. So off to west of the islands for us. It was a tough decision as our feeling was some of the but big girls are still east. We got off the phone last night and me and kpi said to stick to our decision. We set up in only .4 miles SW of green early after marking some higher fish. First 45 minutes yielded 6 fish on our first pass north. 12 of the 13 came today came on DHJ12's all 35 to 50 back at 1.3 to 1.7. hot tiger being best followed by purple glass second. Only reef runner fish was a pink squirrel 80 back. Jim you know how hard core my mom is. In the last month she has pre fished Huron with us been out landing some night bite eyes til late night and reeled in a good numbers of ours today. We have been trying to get a derby fish for her! Nothing today but she was having a blast reeling in our eaters! Our biggest was 7.6. Seeing her at 76 still loving this sport is worth it all! 
The team work between the guys out there was awesome. Special thanks to all the guys. If i miss saying thanks i apologize but here it goes. Thanks to these guys for keeping everyone up to date. Hope our info helped someone as well. Thank you boatnut pearleyes jason pelz pooh bear sunrise mark 7 and to the others sharing colors etc. And big pimpin steve carlson on fins up! What a beauty that vessel is steve! Him and KPI had good contact and info sharing all day. Ran some trolls in line infront and behind each other. Thats what it is about this time of year esp. after the huge winds of the past two weeks. Here is a pic of the catch. Not a limit but nice considering how it has been

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good job Dave, Kenny & Pat. I'll fish with y'all anytime!

DanO


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

DanO6961 said:


> Good job Dave, Kenny & Pat. I'll fish with y'all anytime!
> 
> DanO


Except when you can't crack open the wallet to get in the fall brawl!!! Just joking Dano. Thanks for the use of the bag while ours is out of commission. With the wind yesterday we would have never been able to get slow enough to get those fish. Much appreciated. There is a genny cream ale in my fridge waiting for you!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

boatnut said:


> HOLY MOLY steve!! how slow could they get that beast? 10' bags or trolling valves?


We were able to stay under 2MPH most of the time with the trolling valves. Tried to stay at 1.7. Trolling valves are pretty finicky and being able to control that big of a boat under 2 MPH was pretty amazing - owner of the boat was working hard at boat control that slow in and out of gear and adjusting the valves.

Need to get him rigged up for pulling big boards. Was kind of funny running back upwind and just trolling downwind with inline boards on that big of a boat but it worked. Can't fathom bags for that boat - If you could run them without destroying something I don't know anyone strong enough to pull them back in the boat. The torque from those props and the big diesels is pretty incredible.

Great day for sure.


----------



## Badgertah (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow Steve. Was wondering where that boat came from. You made Bear look small. We had a great time out there too Sat and Sun.

Tim


----------

